# Safe bone to give puppy?



## dbnorris (Nov 21, 2015)

Just wanted to get a few suggestions on what is a safe bone to give my GS puppy who is about 10 weeks old. My neighbor gave me a pork bone, but then I read on the AKC to stay away from them. Any suggestions are appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Best bone I found for a puppy is 4 inch raw marrow bones from the butcher. You can also get knuckle bones too. All raw, nothing cooked or smoked. I hate that smoked junk. 

Make sure you don't get marrow bones that are cut too short, as it could get caught on the jaw. I was in the ER and an older golden came in with on caught on her lower jaw. She was freaked out.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Raw knuckle bones


----------



## Nova12 (Nov 19, 2015)

My dog has a nice antler (from a deer that a family member hunted, but im sure you can buy them at the store) that still is the same as when Nova was a pup! Shes probably chewed off less than 1/2 an inch, in over 5 months!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Pizzle sticks are great for indoors. Some smell bad but to me a content puppy is worth it. I also give them (before they have their permanent teeth) large pieces of thick rawhide. Outside I ll give him a turkey neck and beef knuckles if I can get them. 
I don't understand the antler thing. They look way to hard to me.


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

Our pup favors antlers. She especially likes when I hold the antler so she can sit in my lap while chewing it. (She's too big for my lap already, but I assume she'll always try to fit)


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

Take all the bones your neighbors are willing to save for your puppy and pick them up regularly and pressure cook them for 45 minutes.

Not only are they absolutely sterile, but also, they're as fragile as chalk and the dog can't possibly gnash them into sharp points which might hurt the dog.

Plus, they're incredibly good sources of calcium for your puppy.

LF


----------

